# (The Other) Eiffel Tower



## Meysha (Mar 30, 2005)

For some reason, this isn't how I remember the Eiffel Tower.   







Wow! Look at how big those people are.  :shock:  (that's me on the left with the rest of my family!)






Can't remember where I took this, some eastern France town.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 3, 2005)

Reallly Looks Just like the Eiffel tower. Maybe It was just a experiment too see what the real one would look like?


----------



## 2500kelvin (Apr 10, 2005)

You really lied me. At first i saw the peak of the tower, the sky and thought i was to see the real Eiffel one...


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 19, 2005)

thought the same


----------

